# Chicken and Rice to dry and also Tuna - Best Sauce to add



## Wings

As title. Chicken n rice is getting too dry for me now. Same with the tuna. I was having light mayo but i wanna cut down on the fat ideally. What would you recomend for a nice tasty healthy sauce or some thing I can add to make it less dry.

Thanks


----------



## johnnyg

sweet chili sauce does it for me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Anything really, jjust have less pasta or whatnot and budget for a sauce. I personally use the LLoyd Grossman range of sauces, be it curry or pasta sauces.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Try cooking your chicken in tin foil with lemon slices on top and garlic and good slowly. juiceds will marinade it along with the garlic and lemon adding to the flavour.


----------



## SK-XO

Make a stir fry, get some uncle bens flavoured rice or something? mix it up with the chicken in a stir fry throw some peppers in for nice flavour...


----------



## Paul_k2

I have 200g of chicken and 200g of white rice every day for work, boring as you like 

But i always put some BBQ or Reggae reggae sauce on it, otherwise it would suck, where only human at the end of the day, add a bit of flavour and enjoy it


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys, just "liked" every comment haha. Im gonna experiment I think. Feeling that regae regae sauce hehe


----------



## glennb1980

Wings said:


> Thanks guys, just "liked" every comment haha. Im gonna experiment I think. Feeling that regae regae sauce hehe


try dropping abit of tabasco into your reggae reggae sauce, proper nice!!!


----------



## MusclesBound

Lee and Perrins tomato and worcester, yet to find anything it dosnt taste like pure sex with...


----------



## Jack92

dont think its so healthy but nandos sauses is the ****


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Regae Regae jerk/bbq sauce - thats just one sauce by the way but its in tesco at £1 a bottle. Its absolutly delicuos. The bottle says you can use for everything, a marinade, a side sauce, on salad, a dip.

Its for everything, and mother of god is it good!

a quid a bottle aswell ,I wish hI had bought 2 or 3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Its the levi roots stuff btw


----------



## retro-mental

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Anything really, jjust have less pasta or whatnot and budget for a sauce. I personally use the LLoyd Grossman range of sauces, be it curry or pasta sauces.


Do you work for lloyd grossman ?


----------



## joe.b

Thunderstruck said:


> Try cooking your chicken in tin foil with lemon slices on top and garlic and good slowly. juiceds will marinade it along with the garlic and lemon adding to the flavour.


sounds nice,gonna give that one a go


----------



## joe.b

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Regae Regae jerk/bbq sauce - thats just one sauce by the way but its in tesco at £1 a bottle. Its absolutly delicuos. The bottle says you can use for everything, a marinade, a side sauce, on salad, a dip.
> 
> Its for everything, and mother of god is it good!
> 
> a quid a bottle aswell ,I wish hI had bought 2 or 3


that levi roots must be rolling in it now


----------



## Dazza

Likewise, linghams do a lovely sweet chilli sauce you can grab it from tesco's

I actually use bolognese sauce on occasions, far less rubbish thrown in provided it's a decent enough brand ragu doesn't quite cut it.

Bacon salt is worth a look as well.



johnnyg said:


> sweet chili sauce does it for me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

retro-mental said:


> Do you work for lloyd grossman ?


No just a big fan



joe.b said:


> that levi roots must be rolling in it now


I heard he is yes


----------



## retro-mental

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> No just a big fan
> 
> I heard he is yes


Maybe you should branch out and go for a ragu or dolmio !!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck

Dont forget for the rice you can boil with tumeric/cumin/chilli powder etc or a squirt of tomato ketchup etc to give it some flavour with out adding to many calories etc to it.


----------



## Ukbeefcake

I use the Swartz dry spices eg. Tikka.

And I always add either peas or sweetcorn with it .

But to answer the question always use reggae reggae.


----------



## Irish Beast

Sweet chilli is good. There is also a place that sells southwest sauce in a bottle by me.

Nutritionally it contains less fat then hellmans light mayo and is awesome. Will check sugar and cal content before I pimp it too much. Mixes amazingly well with tuna and far better than mayo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

retro-mental said:


> Maybe you should branch out and go for a ragu or dolmio !!!!


I hate dolmio, I can't remember if I have ever had Ragu


----------



## swampy9785

Am going to be trying a bit of salsa in mine next week, would imagine it has less sugar content than a bbq sauce etc


----------



## vern172

I use passata ( just a plain tomato sauce its just sieved tomatoes 0 fat etc but to this as above i add a drop of reggae reggae sauce or nandos sauces i do this as the sauces on there own blow me away i don't like hot sauces they burn my mouth but can get away with them if added to passata  & it makes the sauce jar last about 2 weeks as passata costs about 40p a carton that lasts 2 days


----------



## Massevil

if your wanting something super low carb super low calorie etc then buy some nandos sauces

if your after flavour just get some kung pao sauce or rogan josh


----------



## thermique

I find BBQ/Tomato/Reggae Reggae sauce has too much sugar/cals for my liking.

I go with Nandos sauce/Cholula Hot Sauce etc, something thats vinegar/lemon/water based.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Encona make some wicked sauces, my favourite is the West Indian hot pepper sauce. You can get it in most supermarkets and it sorts out most boring meals. F*ckin hot mind!!


----------



## DiggyV

If you like your food, seriously, seriously hot, then check our Dave's Insanity sauces, you can get them off the web, only ever seen them in shops in the States when I was over. Its drop at a time stuff, and even then it is searingly hot! 

loo roll in the fridge time!

cheers

D


----------



## thermique

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Encona make some wicked sauces, my favourite is the West Indian hot pepper sauce. You can get it in most supermarkets and it sorts out most boring meals. F*ckin hot mind!!


Seconded on the encona, blows ya balls off for something that you can get in a supermarket.


----------



## FrankNitti

can you mix anything into your nando sausces to make them go a bit further???


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

thermique said:


> Seconded on the encona, blows ya balls off for something that you can get in a supermarket.


with the Seagal and Norris of the chilli world (Scotch bonnets and hananero peppers) as the highest ingredients its gona be fecking hot!!


----------



## mattlank6

Regae Regae jerk/bbq sauce - thats just one sauce by the way but its in tesco at £1 a bottle. Its absolutly delicuos. The bottle says you can use for everything, a marinade, a side sauce, on salad, a dip.

Its for everything, and mother of god is it good!

a quid a bottle aswell ,I wish hI had bought 2 or 3

£1 at ASDA now!


----------

